# pickup shoe repair method



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello and Merry Christmas.

Not sure how interesting this will be to everyone, but I thought it was a good idea, and it worked great. 

I recently re entered the hobby with a bunch of old afx track I refurbished, and two old afx cars. One of the cars ran poorly even after cleaning and rebuilding, and I deduced that the reason was one pickup shoe was badly grooved. Not wanting to wait for new ones to ship, I put on my thinking cap, and came up with a solution.
I wrapped a single strand of very thin aluminum wire very tightly around the affected area, forming a sort of cast, then held the shoe on my soldering iron until solder liquefied, and solidified the cast into solid metal. I then smoothes this out with1000 grit paper, and reinstalled it. I did this to both shoes so they'd be even. This forms a new layer of conductive metal on the old shoe.

The car runs good as new, no hesitation, very fast, good contact.
Just thought I'd share:wave:


----------



## wisky (Nov 26, 2013)

good idea. Thanks


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Leonus...welcome to the collective! (resistance is futile)


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

A Borg reference? 

I am One.. 

:tongue:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Aluminum Wire ? ahem- Copper wire is alot more conductive, and what the shoes are actually made of under the AFX Silver Plating.....MY .02¢
PS- people have been solder patching Pick-up shoes for 5 decades now as a cheap repair/refurbish method.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Bah Hum Bug Ralphie... Come on now It'x Christmas and he is making a list and checking it twice. Thankx For sharing the repair tip regardless of how many years we have under our belts a fresh Idea is always welcome. Glad the old cars are running good keep enjoying the hobby.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

clydeomite said:


> Bah Hum Bug Ralphie... Come on now It'x Christmas and he is making a list and checking it twice. Thankx For sharing the repair tip regardless of how many years we have under our belts a fresh Idea is always welcome. Glad the old cars are running good keep enjoying the hobby.
> Clyde-0-Mite


 Bah Humbug is right Clyde. As X-mas is a Holiday I neither Celebrate or Participate in any way, shape, or form.
I'm merely on this forum to Gain info or Share info, I'm not here for Attaboy pats on the back from members who like what I post.....
Happy Holidays :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I have to side with Clyde on this Ralph. It's no way to treat a new member. Welcome leonus! Don't mind Ralph. He likes the coal he gets in his stocking.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Bah Humbug is right Clyde. As X-mas is a Holiday I neither Celebrate or Participate in any way, shape, or form.
> I'm merely on this forum to Gain info or Share info, I'm not here for Attaboy pats on the back from members who like what I post.....
> Happy Holidays :wave:


I'll Back you up on that Ralphie Boy. Me and my family don't celebrate Christmas either. No Christmas tree, lights or presents. In fact I've volunteered to work that day and have a shift from 7:00am-15:00. Oh and we don't celebrate Easter anymore either. (I'm serious. this is not a joke.) That being said, If you beat down the Newbies long enough they won't come back. (More slots for us right?)


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Anyway, my first post in this thread was not meant to beat down a newbie here, just to inform him that Copper is better than aluminum, and that solder repairing pick-up shoes has been going on for half a century....and is a necessity if you need to keep some obsolete Brands of slots still running.
As for my second post to Clyde, again, it was meant to merely inform, that the Holiday means nothing to me.
PS- Welcome Leonus!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

And my post was to inform you that the Holiday no longer means anything to me either


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Ralph and Plymouth ,

I see that you two may not accept JESUS CHRIST as your personal savior and that's OK . Spirituality shouldn't be mentioned on this site to stall any controversy .

Leonus is a new member and greeted you with a Merry CHRISTMAS . Ralph , you in turn shot him down . He wasn't preaching , he was greeting us all . I know a lot of non believers and NON of them would be so arrogant . 

I will never deny my LORD JESUS CHRIST .

Leonus , welcome brother and MERRY CHRISTMAS

Don't let this post be a battle ground . PM me with any rebuttal .

Gonzo


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

If I were a moderator Ralph, I would have banned you...................my .02 cents worth.

Merry Christmas and welcome Leonus.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Banning might be a bit harsh.

That's just Ralph being Ralph,he's a bit rough around the edges,but nothing a grain of salt won't cure.

If it's a vote,i vote for keeping him,you just gotta learn what he's like,and take some of his rough around the edge type posts with the old preverbal grain of salt



Welcome abroard L,and a Merry Christmas


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Read his post*

New dude needs some AFX shoes, not metallurgical advice or theology lessons. As for the salt, it might actually help dis-infect those head wounds where he was clubbed like a baby seal. 

Nuthen' wrong with home cooken Leonus. :thumbsup: 

Check your PM box!


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

leonus welcome aboard.Dont stop posting or wishing people Merry CHRISTMAS or any thing you wish, there is always someone with a stupid remark.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I always considered using solder but never thought much about how to keep it in place. The wire idea is awesome and not an obvious choice. Thank you for suggesting it. 

Old Blue


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Merry Christmas to anyone who reads this, whether you celebrate the occasion or not. I'm grateful to have this forum as a part of my hobby and sad for those mean-spirited guys who can't seem to live and let live.


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

WOW
Not sure exactly what happened here. 

I'm not offended by Ralph, or anything else. 

I'm new to this and was just sharing what I thought might be a clever idea, not surprised someone had already thought of it. I agree copper is more conductive, but didn't have any thin enough.

I'm sorry if my saying Merry Christmas offended anyone. I meant it as a joyous salutation. 

As an ordained minister of the gospel of Christ, I love the celebration of the occasion of the savior's birth, but I respect the fact that not everyone believes the same as I do. By the same token, I am not ashamed of the Lord and will not deny him in any way, or refrain from his praise.

So...

Thanks Ralph for informing me that solder was an old trick, thanks to everyone for the encouraging words, I will continue to pray for those who do not believe, and once again....

Merry Christmas to you all!


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

How you feel now Ralph


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Once again the slot gods have answered my prayers with some hysterical IRONY! :devil:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

kcl said:


> How you feel now Ralph


HobbyTalk TOS

We have just a few simple rules that we expect everyone to observe. They are just here to help everything run smoothly and make sure everyone has fun. If you ever have any questions about them, feel free to email me.

Different areas may have modifications to the TOS to reflect the needs of that area. If there other guidelines, the moderator of that area will have them posted in that area as a “sticky” thread. Please read them so you understand them.

1. Treat everyone with respect. While we all may not agree with what everyone's opinion, many people come here to get different opinions. Because someone does not agree with you does not mean you should get nasty with them. Treat others with respect and you will earn everyone’s respect in return.

2. We will not tolerate vulgar language, NO exceptions! Not even words with letters XXXXed out. If you have to X out a word then you already know it is bad. We have many younger people that visit here and we want to keep this a place where everyone is welcome and comfortable.

3. No posting of "visit my website" type messages. Links to sites that helps answer someone’s question is fine. We do not want a bunch of "visit my website" type messages or just messages with a link and no more, I don't do it other places and I expect the same respect here.

*4. Please refrain from posting about politics and religion. These are two subjects that are sure to cause deep feelings to come about and have no place on a hobby related web site.*

5. The above rules are not the only rules, just the ones most likely to come into question. Use common sense when posting and everyone will find the boards much more enjoyable.

6. Registering using more then one usernames is NOT allowed.

7. Privacy Statement: It's pretty simple. We will never sell, give away or allows others access to member’s information. This includes your email address, IP addresses or any identifiable information.

We have a strong "no spam" policy on HobbyTalk and never want to expose our members to it. While we do reserve the right to email any past or present member we have never found a reason to do in the past 5 years.

Violation of our TOS can result in immediate and permanent suspension without notice. Membership on HobbyTalk is a privilege and not a right. This privilege can be taken away for any reason. If your account has been suspended feel free to contact me so we can come to an understanding on further usage.

It is possible that messages that members posts will be used on other parts of HobbyTalk or other media. This could be for, but not limited to, highlighting important news or information on topics covered, compiling FAQs and literature on subjects covered or for promotion purposes.

Disclaimer for site Message Boards:
The Message Boards, and remark functions, of HobbyTalkTM are not affiliated with or endorsed by the companies they may describe. The opinions expressed on HobbyTalkTM Message Boards reflect solely the opinions of the participants. HobbyTalkTM or Martingale Internet Technologies Ltd. cannot effectively monitor all material posted on its Message Boards and, therefore, makes no representation and warranty with respect thereto. Participants of message boards may or may not actually be the company customers, or whomever they represent themselves as, and the information they provide may or may not be true.

The HobbyTalkTM Message Boards are designed to help readers obtain company information and discuss ways to make product choices. This information is provided by other contributors, many of whom use anonymous screen names and are people we've never met.

We recognize that people sometimes post messages on our Message Boards or make statements that are misleading, deceptive, or downright wrong. They may do this unintentionally and even intentionally.

Please treat the contributors here the same way you would treat anyone you had met for the first time. This is important because anyone can post on our Message Boards: no membership or proof of identity is required.

You should NOT rely only upon the information or opinions you read on this site. Rather, you should use what you read here as starting points for doing independent research on a company, then judge for yourself the merits of the material that has been shared in our forum.

HobbyTalkTM or Martingale Internet Technologies Ltd. does not guarantee the veracity, reliability or completeness of any information provided in our forum or in any hyperlink appearing on our site.

HobbyTalkTM or Martingale Internet Technologies Ltd. will not be responsible for any errors or omissions in articles or postings, for hyperlinks embedded in messages, or for any results obtained from the use of such information. HobbyTalkTM or Martingale Internet Technologies Ltd. will not be liable for any loss or damage caused by a reader's reliance on information obtained in our area, or in a hyperlinked area. If you don't accept this responsibility for yourself, then you should not use HobbyTalkTM.

If you ignore our advice to do independent research of company services and choose to make decision based on, or take at face value, opinions found in our forum, you have made a conscious, willing, free, and personal decision to do so.

Please proceed with caution and do your homework.

By becoming a member and post messages or visiting and read messages you acknowledge and accept this TOS


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Christmas is a holiday and even government workers have it off so apparently 
"Merry Christmas" is free and clear for all who want to share it. Those who wish to speak up about not believing in Christ should note the terms of service and refrain from all grinchiness. Again, please live and let live.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

TK Solver said:


> Christmas is a holiday and even government workers have it off so apparently
> "Merry Christmas" is free and clear for all who want to share it. Those who wish to speak up about not believing in Christ should note the terms of service and refrain from all grinchiness. Again, please live and let live.


#1 > My TOS Highlighted passage referred to Leonus' last post.

#2 > Neither "I" nor Dan ever stated anything about "not believing in Christ".

#3 > Implied "grinchiness" was in reply to Clyde's post to me, ie- if he hadn't made that post, there would not have been a need for me to reply.

Get your facts straight everyone....


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Merry Christmas Ralph! I hope you have a great day on the 25th of December and everyday!


----------



## ruralradio (Mar 11, 2011)

*And to all, a good night....*

Merry Christmas, Ralph......


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL -Thanks Fellow Slotters, and Happy Chanukah to you too


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*All I want for Christmas is...*

Tis the season to be Jolly...fa lah, lah, lah, lah...:wave:

On the 12th day of Christmas my true love gave to me..

12 - pickup shoe springs
11 - blue pancakes
10 - Hilltop castings
9 - brass pan chassis
8 - slot cars de-slotting
7 - X-Acto knives cutting
6 - customizers customizing
5 - Horror Clix
4 - Faller trucks
3 - threaded axles
2 - Hooters Chicks
and a Part from an Aurora t-jet

Merry Christmas Everyone!!

Bob...I believe...zilla


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Personally I'm waiting for the Feast of Sukkot!


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Well then, Happy Feast of Sukkot to you and yours. And may all your Feast of Sukkot wishes come true........


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Well Ralphie.... If there wasn't sooooo Much sarcasm In your post I wouldn't have posted anything. . So don' dump on me because you have a miserable life . I was defending the new member who simply posted a idea that worked for him. 
We wish you a Merry Christmas, We wish you a merry Christmas. and a happy new year. Lets all sing along now shall we. 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

This is one of those rare instances where you guys are lucky Resinmonger isn't around to post up some Elton John love songs... Time to lock this one up. Ralph has straightened this out on another thread.


----------

